# Too many beers for just one cigar....



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

The cigar: RyJ Short Churchill. A medium bodied cigar. Good draw and construction, no burn problems. The taste is good but the downside to this, for me, is a total lack of complexity. For a robusto I need something more full bodied. I prefer the entire churchill....:biggrin:

The beers: Eisenbahn (iron train in german) is a famous micro brewery in Brazil. From left to right: Pale Ale, Oktoberfest, Rauchbier, Dunkel and 5 Years Comemorative Beer (amber lager dry hopped)....:redface:


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

nice way to kick things off


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Just drink realy fast:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK 

Smoke very slowly.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Get some friends!! :lol:
That would be no problem with al that beer!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Get more cigars STAT!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I like your pairing. The short-church is a tasty smoke


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very rad looking brews!!! im not a big ryj fan...they are kinda flat for me i agree, but those beers!! look very complex hehe


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just keep smoking and drinking!!:teacher:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you needed another cigar. nice pics


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

LOL!!! Lesson learned!!!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice tight ash on that cigar.  I must say, I would have passed up the pale ale in favor of the Octoberfest. Just a personal preference. Great pic!


----------

